# does anyone plow with a 1500 crew cab?



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm thinking of selling my f350 for a chevy 1500 crew with the 6.0 gasser in it. almost all of my friends have a newer style 1500 chevy in some body configuration and they love it. 

Actually one of them plows a crap load with it and isnt easy on his equipment and he hasn't had any problems in years. as long as you take care of it they seem to hold up great. They seem to hold up better than some trucks thats for sure. i know that mine takes balljoints every year. but i've heard taht superdutys do that. 

so my question is, am i only seeing that these trucks hold up so well because i only know 3 people personally that have one? and only one plows the crap out of it?? or do they really hold up well?

i was thinking a 7.5 X blade on it, i know they say the crew should have a big plow, but i see the same trucks all over with a 7.5 x blade on them.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why not get a new 3/4 ton instead?


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

Robber80,

I use a 1500 Quad Cab-W/7.5 BOSS to plow with and it does a fine job. While I do mostly residential and some very small commercial lots it has held up well.

I would not recommend doing any big commercial jobs with a 1/2 ton though.

The HEMI has plenty of power and torque in my case, I am sure the Chevy 6.0 would have as well.

Whatever you decide to do: 1/2 or 3/4 ton just keep up on the maintenance schedules and treat them right and you will be ok...payup 

Send Indiana some snow if you have any you need to get rid of....LOL

Curt


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

well i already have a 1 ton extended cab f350 with a desiel. and i like it a lot, but it really is just to much truck for what i need. also its very expensive compared to a half ton. my experiance so far is that the bigger ones wear out quicker anyway. also, i dont want a f150 crew becasue i think the chevy makes a better half ton. around hear a lot, i mean a lot of people have regular cab short bed 1500s and thats all they use, even for big lots. they really never have to fix them either. maybe once in a while. 

the 2500 i've delt with have a lot more going wrong with them. the reason i say that is my friend has one with the 8.1, and another with the 6.0, and another with the durmax, they've all had their share of problems just like my Ford. plus my friend works as a tech at a GM dealer and he said the half tons with plows come in a lot less than the 3/4tons. 

but again what i've said doesn't mean anything because i want to know more peoples opinnions not just the one guy i know with a 1/2 ton chevy and a plow.


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a neighbor down the street that has a 2000-2002..? Chevy 1/2 Z71 Ex-Cab with the same plow that I have and he has had the plow on the truck since it was new. He has used the heck out of it with great results. He's never spoke about having any issues with it either.

He takes really good care of his stuff as well.

We have a lot of 1/2 tons running around here, Dodge and Chevy(small town) and I asked my local dealership (sorry-Dodge) about repairs on the 1/2 tons and they told me that they are fewer than those with the heavier trucks. His guess is that the guys are just harder on the heavier trucks.

I would have liked to have had a 3/4 ton but the rebates were right when I bought my 1500 and needed to save the money for the boys college tuition.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would stay with what you have honestly from the plowing aspect. But, and this was the case with me, if you WANT a 1500 crew cab, get a 1500 crew cab. I wanted my F-250 Diesel, so I went and got it. If it will make you happy, then do it. I had my 01 Dodge and a 7'6" Boss and that truck plowed great! Let us know what you decide.:salute: BTW, you have any pics of your Ford...looks pretty nice!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't put a plow on anything smaller than a 3/4 ton. If I was you I would stick to the 1 ton. You already own it, and it makes a B E A U T I F U L plow truck. If you want to go ahead and learn the hard way, than I would say go ahead and try to plow.
-Thann


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

I plow with a 1500 crew cab and it works fine. I have an 8' pro plow on the front and a speedcaster 1 tailgate salter on the back. I turned the torsion bars up 4 turns and mounted timbrens on the front. The truck sits up great with the plow raised.
There are many plow trucks around here that are 1500's and they work fine.
I actually find that this 1500 gets better traction than my 88 F250 with 7.5' diamond plow did.

Darren


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Pick the right plow, treat it like a 1500 it should do great. have the torsion bars cranked up, I have a spec for Chevy's recommended ajustment for it, PM me with your email and I will send it to you. I cann't send it as an attachment to a PM they say the file is to large.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

If I were you i would get a 2500hd and be done with it. A 1500 will get the job done, but why constantly push the truck to it's limit? And I think an X-blade is alot of blade for a 1500. A 2500HD in the same configuration is the same size as a 1500 just taller and beefier.


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

well how about the extneded cab 2500HD with the 6.0 in it? do the trannys hold up???


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have plowed with 1500's since 98' and only had to rebuild one transmission @ 130000 miles and pushed as much snow as the 3/4 and 1 tons that i have worked with at a very larger mall, it depends on how much plowing you do, as far as pushing the truck to the limit any heavy snowfall will push any truck to the limit, average snowfall the trucks work fine. If you really want a 1500 treat it as a 1500 do not expect to haul or tow like a 3/4 or 1 ton.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i have a f-350 and a gmc 1500 with the 7 1/2 foot fisher......ive had the gmc for ever and just got the ford..the fords been in the garage 6 times in 2 months and the gmc has ony been in once in the past 3 months for a water pump....id buy the gmc, im thinking maybe i might sell my f-350...and buy a gmc 2500 HD with the duramax....i dont knoiw the fords are nice and big and flashy but they seem to break alot, i dont know, im going to see wat happens through the winter then either keep it or get rid of it and buy wat i said, though i dont like the duramax at all, and the powerstroke is awsome, its not the engine that has probles its the truck itself.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

DJ Contracting said:


> If you really want a 1500 treat it as a 1500 do not expect to haul or tow like a 3/4 or 1 ton.


Well said DJ. you, the driver, push snow. The truck is a tool you use. How you use and care for it determines how well it lasts, and performs.

So buy the NEW 1500 with a snowplow prep package. Maybe look in to the 1500HD if your thinking Chevy/GMC. For Gods sake don't put a 8 ft X blade on it, find some thing more in line was the vehicle's capacity, Fisher makes lighter blades. As do Snoway, mmmmeyer, western, boss etc.

quote Robber80 _well how about the extended cab 2500HD with the 6.0 in it? do the trannys hold up???_

Everybody's trannys are pretty equal, they blow up if you beat them. I decided along time ago to pay the price of having a new truck with a warranty as my main plow vehicle. I buy the equipment and Ford, Chevy, or Dodge pay the repair bills if something cooks. The first time it was a hard nut to make(who remembers the Carter years) but each one the payment got lower, the term shorter and the truck nicer as equity grew. Watch the balance of equity , loan balance, and warranty so you sell at the right time. Search for that leftover with the packages you want and take advantage of incentives. You end up with a nice truck that someone else pays to repair major damage.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A 1500 makes a good starter truck for your daughter!!! 
A 1500Hd can not do the work of a 2500HD no way no how. 
Don't kid your selves for one minute. For commercial plowing you need the pay load and the heaver suspension that only a 1 ton or a 3/4 ton or larger can provide. 
To make it in the commercial field you need a truck that can carry a 8.5 to a 10ft plow and in most cases a spreader too. 
It comes down to this, do you want to be a Snow and Ice contractor
or just play one on the Internet??:waving:

This is the commercial forum after all..


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> A 1500 makes a good starter truck for your daughter!!!
> A 1500Hd can not do the work of a 2500HD no way no how.
> Don't kid your selves for one minute. For commercial plowing you need the pay load and the heaver suspension that only a 1 ton or a 3/4 ton or larger can provide.
> To make it in the commercial field you need a truck that can carry a 8.5 to a 10ft plow and in most cases a spreader too.
> ...


Yo Farmer, did you forget about my plow rig?? :waving: 1/2 ton Silverado ext. cab? Works just fine as a plow truck. Haven't had a problem yet. (knock on wood)

Buck


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Where I live a lot of guys have 1500s with plows on front and hitch mounted salter on the back. They make good money focusing on driveways, gas stations, convenience stores, and other small lots that Snofarmer's 18 wheeler with it's highway blade couldn't turn around in. While I prefer 3/4 over 1/2 ton trucks for what I do, there's lots of jobs where a 1500 will do just fine. Commercial means "paid money in return for services" not CDL required. Don't let sexist remarks, or tunnel visioned "experts" keep you from making a decision based on your wants and needs.


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Robber80 said:


> well how about the extneded cab 2500HD with the 6.0 in it? do the trannys hold up???


Chevy/GMC trucks have been known to have good tranny's. I think if you get the 1500 Crew Cab with the 6.0 "Vortec Max"-I think its technically considered the 1500HD-which is just a 2500 series truck with 1500 badges. Either way, you get the same drivetrain as the 2500's, except your rear springs aren't as stiff/strong, and you have a different frame. I don't understand why people are so against putting plows on 1/2 trucks nowadays-considering that todays 1/2 ton trucks have frames that are 10x as stiff/strong as the 3/4 & 1 ton trucks of the early 90's.

The Chevy will treat you well, if anything the only problems you may run into will be stupid small things with interior switchs and knobs-the drivetrain is bulletproof-And I'm a Dodge guy saying this...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> Yo Farmer, did you forget about my plow rig?? :waving: 1/2 ton Silverado ext. cab? Works just fine as a plow truck. Haven't had a problem yet. (knock on wood)
> 
> Buck


 lol, how big is that piece of wood and why is it not in the wood stove?
I kind of remembering you saying that your next truck will Be 3/ton>>>:waving:

Yes, you can get a started with 1/2 ton, but sooner or later you are going to treat your 1/2 ton like a 3/4 ton of larger this is not only dangerous, but vary hard on your truck.
You should have more truck than you need so can operate it inside of it's capabilities.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

SnoFarmer said:


> A 1500 makes a good starter truck for your daughter!!!
> A 1500Hd can not do the work of a 2500HD no way no how.
> Don't kid your selves for one minute. For commercial plowing you need the pay load and the heaver suspension that only a 1 ton or a 3/4 ton or larger can provide.
> To make it in the commercial field you need a truck that can carry a 8.5 to a 10ft plow and in most cases a spreader too.
> ...


 I do believe i said that a 1500 could not tow or haul like a 3/4 or 1 ton however they can push snow like anyother pick-up truck thats set up for plowing. Well Robber80 you have had some good advice here good luck in whatever you buy and let us know how it works out.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher said:


> Where I live a lot of guys have 1500s with plows on front and hitch mounted salter on the back. They make good money focusing on driveways, gas stations, convenience stores, and other small lots that Snofarmer's 18 wheeler with it's highway blade couldn't turn around in. While I prefer 3/4 over 1/2 ton trucks for what I do, there's lots of jobs where a 1500 will do just fine. Commercial means "paid money in return for services" not CDL required. Don't let sexist remarks, or tunnel visioned "experts" keep you from making a decision based on your wants and needs.


 ( plow =?lbs) + (salter + salt=?lb )+(you, and your other gear=?lb)=?lb

As for the physical size of the truck a 3/4 ton is the same as a 1/2ton.
18 wheels? you for got about the 2nd trailer (train)lol
I have 3 3/4 ton trucks blade sizes are from 7.5,<(to small) to 8.2 to 9.10.

The new 1/2 tons are not made for snow plowing especially not commercial.
As the crumple zones are to weak. Go look in the pic section (chev forum & ford forums). There pics of 1/2 tons and there frames are bent. 
There just was a post about a F150 with a broken frame from the plow, I have a friend with a ford 1/2 ton with the same frame failure.
I believe there was a 1/2 ton chev with a bent frame too.
your right you can do what ever you want. But In the long run the money you saved getting a 1/2 ton over a 3/4 ton will be spent on a new 3/4 ton after you destroy the 1/2 ton.

Thanks, I had no idea what commercial was..:waving:

Q? If you can get a 1/2 ton so cheaply, why don't the large construction firms save bigpayup money and buy 1/2 tons and not the 3/4 to 1 tons?
If you have aspirations of making it in this field you need to start with a 3/4 ton if you can. If you already have a 1/2 ton and can't afford to step up to a 3/4 , then you have no choice but to use a 1/2 ton. 
Sure, there is a niche market for small vehicles like Jeeps and other small 4+4s.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> lol, how big is that piece of wood and why is it not in the wood stove?
> I kind of remembering you saying that your next truck will Be 3/ton>>>:waving:
> 
> Yes, you can get a started with 1/2 ton, but sooner or later you are going to treat your 1/2 ton like a 3/4 ton of larger this is not only dangerous, but vary hard on your truck.
> You should have more truck than you need so can operate it inside of it's capabilities.


That chunk of wood was big and it's not in the wood stove yet because it's been too damn warm!!!! We need some cold & snow, cripe, I swear we're in northern Florida.

I agree with you Farmer, a 3/4 ton is a better option as it is built more rugged, especially with today's trucks. But I wouldn't knock anyone (and I'm not saying you are) for using a 1/2 ton. I was apprehensive about using mine, but now after a couple years of use, I couldn't ever tell anyone it's not a good idea. And yeah, my next truck will probably be a 3/4 ton but for more reasons than plowing. Bottom line is this IMO, whether you have a 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, or compact truck, you can't just bang the crap out of them or nothing will last. Using common sense when plowing helps, sure you'll still bang into stuff and things do happen, but trying to use some caution will only help the equipment.

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> lol, how big is that piece of wood and why is it not in the wood stove?
> I kind of remembering you saying that your next truck will Be 3/ton>>>:waving:
> 
> Yes, you can get a started with 1/2 ton, but sooner or later you are going to treat your 1/2 ton like a 3/4 ton of larger this is not only dangerous, but vary hard on your truck.
> You should have more truck than you need so can operate it inside of it's capabilities.


That chunk of wood was big and it's not in the wood stove yet because it's been too damn warm!!!!:angry: We need some cold & snow, cripe, I swear we're in northern Florida.

I agree with you Farmer, a 3/4 ton is a better option as it is built more rugged, especially with today's trucks. But I wouldn't knock anyone (and I'm not saying you are) for using a 1/2 ton. I was apprehensive about using mine, but now after a couple years of use, I couldn't ever tell anyone it's not a good idea. And yeah, my next truck will probably be a 3/4 ton but for more reasons than plowing. Bottom line is this IMO, whether you have a 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, or compact truck, you can't just bang the crap out of them or nothing will last. Using common sense when plowing helps, sure you'll still bang into stuff and things do happen, but trying to use some caution will only help the equipment.

Buck


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> As for the physical size of the truck a 3/4 ton is the same as a 1/2ton.


I was referring to the lighter stress loads of short pushes more then maneuverability. Small areas equal less material. I've also found the service centers don't want material, messes with the inspection dynos. 600 lbs of plow, 800 lbs of material, 70lbs of salter=1500lbs. round it to a ton and I'll bet it's closer to the Max GVWR then my 2500 loaded and ready to rock. I know I'm over the registered gross. Which is why the big construction company's now buy those trucks,the scales. 
As for crushed frames, if the plow is properly matched to the vehicle the plow should fail before the truck frame. In the 30 some years I've been repairing these things for a living I've seen too many 1/2 ton trucks with a zillion miles on the clock still pushing snow to think they aren't capable. Toyota Tundras, Nissan Titans, S-10 Blazers, they amaze me. So do the 3/4 tons with the ripped out ball joints, and guys who drive over their plows when the pivot pins snap.
As I said earlier the truck is a tool, it's up to you how you use it. If the work you do allows you to use a vehicle of that length, you buy the proper size and model plow and it's used properly it would be fine. 
That said: I would not buy a 1/2 ton truck for snow removal use. I want to carry too much blade and material for a 1/2 ton truck. :salute:


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

well being that i'm trying to figure out which truck to buy, how do people like the 2500HD with the 6.0 gasser? i'm going to get extended cab short bed. with the limited slip or locker, whatever they call it. do people have any real complaints with the trucks reliabilty, with plowing or without?? thanks. i'm taking about a new one by the way.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Robber80 said:


> well being that i'm trying to figure out which truck to buy, how do people like the 2500HD with the 6.0 gasser? i'm going to get extended cab short bed. with the limited slip or locker, whatever they call it. do people have any real complaints with the trucks reliabilty, with plowing or without?? thanks. i'm taking about a new one by the way.


we have an old one (2000) we bought used and i would not reccomend it. the 8 foot plow w/ wings is too much weight for the front end. if i were to buy a truck with the intent to plow snow, find a 1.0 or 1.5 ton with heavy front end and dual alternator and your done. you don't have to add this and that to make it work. leave the 0.5 ton for your sidewalk crew or for getting groceries.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Jay brown said:


> we have an old one (2000) we bought used and i would not reccomend it. the 8 foot plow w/ wings is too much weight for the front end. if i were to buy a truck with the intent to plow snow, find a 1.0 or 1.5 ton with heavy front end and dual alternator and your done. you don't have to add this and that to make it work. leave the 0.5 ton for your sidewalk crew or for getting groceries.


Don't want to pick a fight but what a joke, I wish every rig I've owned made me as much jingle as my half tons, I'd be a rich boy. I've pounded the crap out of them and they love every minute of it.


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

jay brown, i didn't say half ton. i said 2500HD, and you can't tell me the plow weighs to much for that. Especially because i see them all the time with plows as big as 9.6 EZ-Vs. i was taking about general reliablity. Also, a f250 and f350 are the same truck, one has bigger blocks under the springs in the back. unless of course you are taking about duallys. same goes with a 2500 and a 3500 chevy or dodge, they are the same basic thing. same parts, and if anything the only difference will be the rear springs. i know this for a fact, my friend has compared part numbers for me because he works at a gm dealer. 

oh also, front ends on fords all the way up to 550s are basically the same, some have bigger brakes, and bigger lug patterns. I'm saying this because you can't just buy a heavy front end these days. because all the parts are the same. thats what really sucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Robber80 said:


> jay brown, i didn't say half ton. i said 2500HD, and you can't tell me the plow weighs to much for that. Especially because i see them all the time with plows as big as 9.6 EZ-Vs. i was taking about general reliablity. Also, a f250 and f350 are the same truck, one has bigger blocks under the springs in the back. unless of course you are taking about duallys. same goes with a 2500 and a 3500 chevy or dodge, they are the same basic thing. same parts, and if anything the only difference will be the rear springs. i know this for a fact, my friend has compared part numbers for me because he works at a gm dealer.
> 
> oh also, front ends on fords all the way up to 550s are basically the same, some have bigger brakes, and bigger lug patterns. I'm saying this because you can't just buy a heavy front end these days. because all the parts are the same. thats what really sucks.


Then why do they make 1/2 , 3/4 and 1 tons if there all the same?
The only diff is blocks and rear springs  Do you know the diff between a dana 44, 60 and 70 axles. WE woun't even go in to transfer cases and the other options.
So, I can get a 1/2 ton and put a ton In it, if I get some blocks and a helper springs?
There is nothing we can say here to educate you here. So go ask your "friend".....
I'm not saying that you can not plow with a 1/2 ton, it's just that a 3/4 ton or larger would be a better choice for a plow truck.

So why the Q, in the first place your bio says you drive a f350? why not a f150? there basically the same:waving:

I think you would be happy with a Suzuki samurai with a 6' plow...


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

This is my first year plowing with my 2003 ram 1500 quad I put a 7.6 fisher rd on it I mainly use the truck to pull corners out for my backhoe that has a ten foot box on it ,the ram seems to be taking it pretty good to say i only do commercial lots there are two of them that are pretty big takes about three hours each on a 3'' storm .It handles it better than my old mans 2500hd duramax.The only thing that I find is when it comes to staking the snow the front bottoms out ,I don,t have any timbrens in the front nor cranked the torsions.I will try and get you some pics tonite to see how she handles it.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I plow with a 04 Ram 1500 Quad Cab. No problems yet.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

View Poll Results: What is your primary snow removal peice of equipment? 
Shovel 1 0.57% 
Snowblower 3 1.70% 
ATV 3 1.70% 
UTV 0 0% 
1/2 ton Pickup 21 11.93% 
3/4 ton Pickup 89 50.57% 
Backhoe/Loader 9 5.11% 
Dump/Flatbed 30 17.05% 
Other 20 11.36% 
Voters: 176. You have already voted on this poll 

The poll says.....???
Out of 176 votes.
89 use a 3/4 ton 50.57%
21 use, a 1/2 ton.11.93%


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

So we know what the poll says lets let robber80 decide on what to buy, and stop beating a dead horse here.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

So the 1500 it is then:.. 

LOOK the horse is up and running:salute:


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Then why do they make 1/2 , 3/4 and 1 tons if there all the same?
> The only diff is blocks and rear springs  Do you know the diff between a dana 44, 60 and 70 axles. WE woun't even go in to transfer cases and the other options.
> So, I can get a 1/2 ton and put a ton In it, if I get some blocks and a helper springs?
> There is nothing we can say here to educate you here. So go ask your "friend".....
> ...


Come on now, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

dont get hot about anything now. first of all, i never said a half ton ford was the same as a f250 or f350. but being that you are so educated we dont even have to explain why. if you want to get down to it, i'm sure i could read of axle IDs all night long. and yes blocks are the difference between f250 and f350s, do yourself a favor and do some research, becasue as of 2004 and down (the year of my truck) thats the only difference between the single wheel rigs. we can start with this. 99 to i believe 2002 had dana 50 diffs with dana 60 tubes. 2002 to 2004 had dana 60 diffs and dana 60 tubes with 35 spline inners shafts and 30 spline outers. 2005 and up have dana 60s with 35 spline inners and outers. i doesn't matter what you have a f250 to f350, front axle, brakes ,motor, tranny and tcase are the same. the only difference is the rear axle and springs. maybe a thicker material for frame on the 450 and up. 

Gm has the same thing 2500 and 3500 are the same thing except springs and rear axle. 

on a new truck these days, heres your transfer case options. 1/2 ton- full or part time. 3/4 ton and up part time. thats one hell of a options list.

now before you go and try to educate me on drive train components, first read my post, then do some research yourself. i build rock buggys on the side so if you want to get into np205s, doubled with np203 rang boxs, th400 gm trannys, then lets talk about some 4x4s (i'm actually serious because i like 4wheeling, so i never really mind talking about it) i didn't knock anyone, all i said was 3/4 ton trucks are basically the same as the 1 ton trucks. whats so hard to understand. oh yeah, did i even mention a half ton in that post??? thanks for playing. 

so now the reason for my question is this. in the mid 80s ford went from king pin High pinnion front dana 60s to ball joint style. which is acutally the same axle i have in my truck but with improved brakes. the only problem i have is ball joints go every year. thats why i'm looking into something with some more drive train reliabilty and because i dont' own a GM, i'm asking people who own a GM which one i should get. also my warranty is up. now everyone knows my reason for asking, because i don't know and i've never owned a chevy or gmc. 

so all and all, if it sounded like i was knocking jay brown, i wasn't. i was just asking why a 2500 isn't as good as a 3500 when i'm just putting a plow on it. i can understand a 3500 when it comes to putting a sander in the back, but for just plowing?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Let me see if I have this right. You realize 1/2 ton and 3/4+ trucks are different animals. Plow mounts and hitches are different part numbers meaning they have different fames. Ford 250 and 350 have a shared frame, unless the 350 has the X spring package then it shares a frame with the 450/550s. I've never seen a 3500 GMC that wasn't a dually and they have a SLIGHTLY different frame the the 2500 (more cross bracing and some extra frame supports) that only effect installation of Goosenecks or Fifth wheels. You need to have your friend with the part numbers check the rest of the parts chain, wheel bearings, hubs, etc. 
The 2500HD gasser is a far better choice then anyone's 1/2 ton for plow work. If all you want is a reliability report try consumers report or J D Powers, but this site is about personal opinions and they're just like a%#^$&es everybody has one and they both change slowly. Those who disagree (that they both change,) check back in 20 years.


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

basher, again, you guys need to start reading some more. never even said one thing about 1/2 tons in the 2 posts that i'm getting slammed for. i read over your posts and yes if you do your reasearch, the single wheel trucks are just about the same besides some springs in the back, blocks and gvwr. and that includes wheel bearings and all that stuff. 

so basically we agree, and yes i'm asking for opinions from people who own the trucks. because 30k for each to test reliablity is quiet a penny.


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

basher said:


> Let me see if I have this right. You realize 1/2 ton and 3/4+ trucks are different animals. Plow mounts and hitches are different part numbers meaning they have different fames. Ford 250 and 350 have a shared frame, unless the 350 has the X spring package then it shares a frame with the 450/550s. I've never seen a 3500 GMC that wasn't a dually and they have a SLIGHTLY different frame the the 2500 (more cross bracing and some extra frame supports) that only effect installation of Goosenecks or Fifth wheels. You need to have your friend with the part numbers check the rest of the parts chain, wheel bearings, hubs, etc.
> The 2500HD gasser is a far better choice then anyone's 1/2 ton for plow work. If all you want is a reliability report try consumers report or J D Powers, but this site is about personal opinions and they're just like a%#^$&es everybody has one and they both change slowly. Those who disagree (that they both change,) check back in 20 years.


Did you read the mans post? He was saying that the 2500/3500's are the same with minut differences. Its pretty obvious that a 1/2 ton has many differences compared to the 3/4&1 ton's.

Robber80-Like I stated before, GM makes a damn good truck. Yes they are aging a bit and will have a new model out by this summer, but that just means you'll save a lot on an 06. The 6.0 is a great, torquey motor, backed by a very stout tranny. Yes GM's have a soft front end, but with the plow package they have upgraded/stronger torsion bars that can be cranked to hold a nice sized plow. I myself have seen big Vplows hanging off of a 2500 GM and it had good clearance. If anything, put some timbrens in just to be on the safe side. The Superduty is a decent truck as well, but everyone thinks because its physically BIG that its better. The only thing bigger on a SuperDuty is its Body, everything else is the same or smaller than the competition.

Go take one for a spin, work out a deal for an extended warranty, and go from there. You won't be upset by your decision. Once again, I'm a big Dodge guy but am not biased to my brand. I can recognize a nice truck when I see one, and GM does build some nice reliable units.


----------



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

well, right now i'm looking at a fully loaded LT3 silverado, with all the options i want. the dealer wants about 32,500 for it. i'm thinking thats pretty damn good. thanks! i'll deffenetly try them out for a little bit before i go for it, but so far i've test drove 2 different HDs and they seem really quiet nice.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Robber80 said:


> I'm thinking of selling my f350 for a chevy 1500 crew with the 6.0 gasser in it. almost all of my friends have a newer style 1500 chevy in some body configuration and they love it.
> Actually one of them plows a crap load with it and isnt easy on his equipment and he hasn't had any problems in years. as long as you take care of it they seem to hold up great. They seem to hold up better than some trucks thats for sure. i know that mine takes balljoints every year. but i've heard taht superdutys do that.
> i was thinking a 7.5 X blade on it, i know they say the crew should have a big plow, but i see the same trucks all over with a 7.5 x blade on them.


 You were talking about selling your F350 for a 1500 in the first sentence and
other people were posting with info and Qs' on 1500. Thats why all the comparison.
Basher makes some very good posts hear you should listen to him:waving: 
Good to hear you have you eye on a new 3/4 ton, I prefer Dodge too, but chev and ford make a truck that will do the job also. Good luck picking out a truck.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

In my opinion, I think the difference maker between these trucks is whether or not you run a big salter in the back. Also, when you buy a bigger truck, it seems that you can't go wrong no matter you put on it. A bigger truck warrants a larger plow and more salt capacity.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Robber80 said:


> well i already have a 1 ton extended cab f350 with a desiel. and i like it a lot, but it really is just to much truck for what i need. also its very expensive compared to a half ton. my experiance so far is that the bigger ones wear out quicker anyway. also, i dont want a f150 crew becasue i think the chevy makes a better half ton. around hear a lot, i mean a lot of people have regular cab short bed 1500s and thats all they use, even for big lots. they really never have to fix them either. maybe once in a while.
> 
> the 2500 i've delt with have a lot more going wrong with them. the reason i say that is my friend has one with the 8.1, and another with the 6.0, and another with the durmax, they've all had their share of problems just like my Ford. plus my friend works as a tech at a GM dealer and he said the half tons with plows come in a lot less than the 3/4tons.
> 
> but again what i've said doesn't mean anything because i want to know more peoples opinnions not just the one guy i know with a 1/2 ton chevy and a plow.


i'm sure they come in alot less because majority of people dont mount plows on half tons. I have an 04 z71 half ton crew and i wouldnt think about mounting a plow on it because of the void of the warranty and also the jobs that I do, I dont think it would handle. we plow with a 04 3/4 ton silverado and a 95 3/4 ton silverado (still runs like new). I use to have a k1500 blazer and when u get some wet heavy snow in front of that plow you will know it on a half ton truck. IMO stay with the f350 man or or.. straight up trade for my z71? lol


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Robber80 said:


> jay brown, i didn't say half ton. i said 2500HD, and you can't tell me the plow weighs to much for that. Especially because i see them all the time with plows as big as 9.6 EZ-Vs. i was taking about general reliablity. Also, a f250 and f350 are the same truck, one has bigger blocks under the springs in the back. unless of course you are taking about duallys. same goes with a 2500 and a 3500 chevy or dodge, they are the same basic thing. same parts, and if anything the only difference will be the rear springs. i know this for a fact, my friend has compared part numbers for me because he works at a gm dealer.
> 
> oh also, front ends on fords all the way up to 550s are basically the same, some have bigger brakes, and bigger lug patterns. I'm saying this because you can't just buy a heavy front end these days. because all the parts are the same. thats what really sucks.


it is a 2500hd and imo i think it squats the truck down too much. that's just imo. i looked at the gvw tags on the fords, they seem to be a little different in the front. f 250 front gvw is 4800 lbs, f 350 front gvw is 5200, and f550 is a whoping 6000. chevy 2500hd is only 4500, remember these are front gvw. you asked for my opinion, i think you would be better w/ a solid front axle truck for pushing snow. if you want a smooth ride buy the chevy.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Robber80 said:


> well i already have a 1 ton extended cab f350 with a desiel. and i like it a lot, but it really is just to much truck for what i need. also its very expensive compared to a half ton. my experiance so far is that the bigger ones wear out quicker anyway. also, i dont want a f150 crew becasue i think the chevy makes a better half ton. around hear a lot, i mean a lot of people have regular cab short bed 1500s and thats all they use, even for big lots. they really never have to fix them either. maybe once in a while.
> 
> the 2500 i've delt with have a lot more going wrong with them. the reason i say that is my friend has one with the 8.1, and another with the 6.0, and another with the durmax, they've all had their share of problems just like my Ford. plus my friend works as a tech at a GM dealer and he said the half tons with plows come in a lot less than the 3/4tons.
> 
> but again what i've said doesn't mean anything because i want to know more peoples opinnions not just the one guy i know with a 1/2 ton chevy and a plow.


not trying to poke at a sore spot again but how can a f 350 be too much truck for what you need, if you are a professional snow clearing contractor?


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Scottscape said:


> i'm sure they come in alot less because majority of people dont mount plows on half tons.


You haven't been to this area then.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Jay brown said:


> it is a 2500hd and imo i think it squats the truck down too much. that's just imo. i looked at the gvw tags on the fords, they seem to be a little different in the front. f 250 front gvw is 4800 lbs, f 350 front gvw is 5200, and f550 is a whoping 6000. chevy 2500hd is only 4500, remember these are front gvw. you asked for my opinion, i think you would be better w/ a solid front axle truck for pushing snow. if you want a smooth ride buy the chevy.


I know this is an old thread but a Chevy 2500 takes a plow just fine.


SnoFarmer said:


> A 1500 makes a good starter truck for your daughter!!!
> A 1500Hd can not do the work of a 2500HD no way no how.
> Don't kid your selves for one minute. For commercial plowing you need the pay load and the heaver suspension that only a 1 ton or a 3/4 ton or larger can provide.
> To make it in the commercial field you need a truck that can carry a 8.5 to a 10ft plow and in most cases a spreader too.
> ...


I have to say yes I run mainly 3/4 and 1 tons. But the half tons are excellent plow trucks. And I've come to find that my commercial plowing such as parking lots are much easier on my trucks then the Backwoods private roads and driveways .


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

DJ Contracting said:


> I do believe i said that a 1500 could not tow or haul like a 3/4 or 1 ton however they can push snow like anyother pick-up truck thats set up for plowing. Well Robber80 you have had some good advice here good luck in whatever you buy and let us know how it works out.


And your comment on a 1500 is a good start up for your daughter. I started out with a 89 S10 Blazer . Coming from dirt floor poor poverty I only wish I had a ******* half ton to start with. I guess some people get to start out with One tons and such. We'll never know what it's like and will always insult anything less than that. I just want to know how at 18 years old you get to buy one ton with a plow and sander unless it was purchased for you


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

14 y o thread and if you looked you would see that one of the people you're responding to was banned from the site. I've been here awhile, I don't know if the other 2 are still around either.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jonniesmooth said:


> 14 y o thread and if you looked you would see that one of the people you're responding to was banned from the site.


So there is no way he'll ever see that? Good riddance, I say.


----------

